# купил DVD и обнаружил странное явление! [solved]

## ManJak

Собственно, можно меня поздравить, но...

```

1) После смены 

cdrtools -> dvdrtools

```

перестал работать cdrecord   :Confused: 

```

раньше делал так:

$ cdrecord -dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�g Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

...

```

А стало:

```

$ dvdrecord -dev=ATAPI:0,0,0 -checkdrive

dvdrtools v0.1.6

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT

ANY

WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR

A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with

this program; see the file COPYING.  If not, write to the Free Software

Foundation, 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 J�g Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI:0,0,0'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 0

dvdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'ATAPI'. Cannot open SCSI

driver.

dvdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

```

Это странно, т.к. НИЧЕГО НЕ изменилось!!!

Только девайс:

TEAC CDRW -> ASUS DVDRW

2) app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 работает номано, но ТОРМОЗИТ.

Я по неопытности (не имел дело с DVD+/-RW решил записать другу болванку.

Поставил и сказал ему, что через полтора часика будет готово!

Он тихо охфигел и сказал, что она должна писаться в среднем <b>12 МИНУТ!!!</b>

Ну, может просто винда глючит конечно и процент брака от этого у него будет выше, х.з., но <b>ТАКАЯ РАЗНИЦА ВО ВРЕМЕНИ СТАВИТ ЭТО ВЫСКАЗЫВАНИЕ ПОД СОМНЕНИЕ!!!</b>

Хрен с ней с такой надежностью, хоть в 2-3 раза ускорить бы запись!

1,5 часа болванка мне все сказали медленно (для винды, в Линухе не знаю)

Если это нормально, то - огорчительно =(((

Может TDK DVD-R 16x и TDK DVD-RW 4x

хреновые, но всетаки!!!

Я их брал просто для теста, проверить.

3) Обнаружил, после исследований (случайно), но что-то ответа не нахожу

```

# grub-install /dev/hda

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc does not have any corresponding BIOS

drive.

# dmesg | grep ide

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2 at 0xb000-0xb007,0xb402 on irq 18

ide3 at 0xb800-0xb807,0xbc02 on irq 18

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hde: attached ide-disk driver.

hdg: attached ide-disk driver.

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: [PTBL] [10011/255/63] p1

 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0: [PTBL] [10011/255/63] p1

ide: late registration of driver.

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide2(33,1), internal journal

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide3(34,1), internal journal

# dmesg | grep hd

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

hdc: ASUS DRW-1604P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hdg: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/2048KiB Cache,

CHS=4865/255/63, UDMA(100)

hde: attached ide-disk driver.

hde: host protected area => 1

hde: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache,

CHS=159560/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdg: attached ide-disk driver.

hdg: host protected area => 1

hdg: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=159560/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

# ls -l /dev/hdc

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 10 Jan 18  2005 /dev/hdc -> /dev/cdrom

# ls -l /dev/cdrom

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 13 Jan 18  2005 /dev/cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

# ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ->

../ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

=================================

В общем, расстройство одно получилось!

P.S.

Что-то я где-то тормознул =(Last edited by ManJak on Sun Jan 23, 2005 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ManJak

2galchyonok (http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=771525&back=group.jsp%3Fgroup%3D8403):

```

1) cdrecord - ЕСТЬ!

2) # cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

dvdrtools v0.1.6

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY

WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR

A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with

this program; see the file COPYING.  If not, write to the Free Software

Foundation, 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 J�g Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'ATAPI'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

```

2Dimez (http://www.linux.org.ru/view-message.jsp?msgid=771525&back=group.jsp%3Fgroup%3D8403):

```

Vanillia

# uname -a

Linux manjakws 2.4.28 #2 Sun Jan 16 11:31:36 MSK 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Но, ведь CDRTOOLS работал пакет!!!!

При смене перестал!

Смена обратно - РАБОТАЕТ!

===========================================

```

emerge -C app-cdr/dvdrtools

emerge app-cdr/cdrtools

$ cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J�g Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Using ATA Packet interface.

Warning: The related Linux kernel interface code seems to be unmaintained.

Warning: There is absolutely NO DMA, operations thus are slow.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ASUS    ' 'DRW-1604P       ' '1.09' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

```

```

emerge -C app-cdr/cdrtools

emerge app-cdr/dvdrtools

$ cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI

dvdrtools v0.1.6

Portions (c) 2002-2003 Ark Linux <bero@arklinux.org>

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under

the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software

Foundation; either version 2, or (at your option) any later version.

This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful, but WITHOUT ANY

WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR

A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the GNU General Public License for more details.

You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License along with

this program; see the file COPYING.  If not, write to the Free Software

Foundation, 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA 02111-1307, USA.

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 J�g Schilling

scsidev: 'ATAPI'

devname: 'ATAPI'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open 'ATAPI'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

```

Добавить прямо нельзя, пишет, что конфликт,

что логично, т.к. 

dvdrtools = cdrtools + secret_patch (это я понял из анализа, его можно вычислить и создать .diff для пользователей других дистров, хотя, может я не прав, но заморочится можно) 

ЗЫ, помогите плиз, просто непонимаю, НИХРЕНА!

если идей не будет, закину дополнительную инфу, чтоб ща в форуме не гадить.

Я тоже продолжаю думать,

приветствуются ЛЮБЫЕ, пусть кажутся безумными ИДЕИ!

----------

## ManJak

В догонку:

Если это баг, пишите все, будем слать в багзиллу, я не понял пока, 

т.к. ТАКОГО железа еще не видел, но судя по всему, ядро его ЗНАЕТ!

----------

## ba

вобщем dvd+rw-tools у меня пишут нормально, 4x болванку минут 15, что такое dvdrtools я не знаю, но имхо cd лучше пичать обычным cdrecord-ом ни и глянь еще темку на всякий случай https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263859

----------

## ba

ну и dev=ATAPI лучше не пользоваться, как написано здесь http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/12/2/123

а для записи dvd dev=ATAPI вполне может быть и недостаточно, так что лучше использовать scsi-эмуляцию для 2.4 ядер (или dev=ATA для 2.6).

хотя dvd+rw-tools пишут и без scsi эмуляции у меня нормально, у них там похоже все совсем не так как в cdrecord...

----------

## ManJak

# hdparm /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 HDIO_GET_MULTCOUNT failed: Invalid argument

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 32 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

Только теперь DMA вообще не врубить и тормоза в простмоте 

фильмов с DVD =( (большая загрузка проца)

Может что не так сделал?

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

...

kernel /kernel-2.4.28 root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi

...

# cat /etc/modules.d/cdrom_hdc_scsi-emul

options ide-cd ignore=hdc

pre-install sg modprobe ide-scsi

pre-install sr_mod modprobe ide-scsi

pre-install ide-scsi modprobe ide-cd

Стало работать

# dvdrecord --scanbus

dvdrtools v0.1.6

...

Based on:

Cdrecord 1.11a15 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2001 J�g Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Using libscg version 'bero-0.5a'

dvdrecord: Warning: using inofficial version of libscg (bero-0.5a '@(#)scsitransp.c     1.81 01/04/20 Copyright 1988,1995,2000 J. Schilling').

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ASUS    ' 'DRW-1604P       ' '1.09' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

...

Пишет DVD заметно быстрей, но стала ОГРОМНАЯ щагрузка проца 

при просмотре DVD фильмов

# lsmod | grep scsi

ide-scsi               10000   0

scsi_mod               97236   4  (autoclean) [sg sd_mod sr_mod ide-scsi]

Просто правда сорри, но НИ РАЗУ не делал ничего подобного =(

Мог где-то ошибится, т.к., когда купил cdrw - уже "работало" 

через ATAPI =)

# ls -l /dev/hdc

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 10 Jan 21  2005 /dev/hdc -> /dev/cdrom

root@manjakws:/home/kolyan]# ls -l /dev/cdrom

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 13 Jan 20 22:07 /dev/cdrom -> cdroms/cdrom0

root@manjakws:/home/kolyan]# ls -l /dev/cdroms/

total 0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 34 Jan  1  1970 cdrom0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

root@manjakws:/home/kolyan]# ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 34 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

----------

## ManJak

# dmesg | grep hdc

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hdc: ASUS DRW-1604P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: attached ide-scsi driver.

hdc: DMA disabled

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

dmesg:

...

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

hdc: attached ide-scsi driver.

hdc: DMA disabled

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: ASUS      Model: DRW-1604P         Rev: 1.09

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 62x/62x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

blk: queue c03a8368, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c03a87bc, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

...

----------

## ba

а вот поэтому как раз лучше на 2.6 переходить...

а так, посмотри что у тебя в биосе выставлено, у меня автоматически dma включается...

----------

## ManJak

 *ba wrote:*   

> а вот поэтому как раз лучше на 2.6 переходить...
> 
> а так, посмотри что у тебя в биосе выставлено, у меня автоматически dma включается...

 

Сорри, если грубо, но НА ЧТО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ В БИОСЕ?!

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Сорри, если грубо, но НА ЧТО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ В БИОСЕ?!

 

в некоторых биосах можно выставлять возможные режимы для ide, правда имхо современные оси на это забивают, но все же...

----------

## ManJak

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   Сорри, если грубо, но НА ЧТО ПОСМОТРЕТЬ В БИОСЕ?! 
> 
> в некоторых биосах можно выставлять возможные режимы для ide, правда имхо современные оси на это забивают, но все же...

 

Посмотриел, стоит автодетект режимов, если ставлю руками, то, что он находит,

ничего не меняется.

На linux.org посоветовали ядро на 2.6. махануть, со 100% гарантией, неужели нет никакого решения, чтоб остаться в этом ядре? =(

Просто ядро 2.4 мне нравится НАМНОГО больше =)

----------

## ManJak

Полный дмесг, может наведет на идеи, у меня их неосталось:

$ dmesg

0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f4dc0

hm, page 000f4000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f0000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                       ) @ 0x000f6990

ACPI: RSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x01010101) @ 0x1fff7340

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 Pentium 4(tm) XEON(tm) APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=ide-scsi ide1=dma

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

ide_setup: ide1=dma

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 2430.042 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 4849.66 BogoMIPS

Memory: 515356k/524224k available (1762k kernel code, 8484k reserved, 587k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2430.0183 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 135.0008 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1350008, slice: 675004

CPU0<T0:1350000,T1:674992,D:4,S:675004,C:1350008>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfa2f0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB PCI Bridge

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

00:00:1e[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16 level low

00:00:1e[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17 level low

00:00:1e[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18 level low

00:00:1e[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19 level low

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23 level low

00:02:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20 level low

00:02:08[B] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21 level low

00:02:08[C] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22 level low

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... register #03: 00000001

.......     : Boot DT    : 1

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 17 001 01  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with HUB-6 MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS03 at 0x02e8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10f

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET4: Frame Diverter 0.46

COMX: driver version 0.85 (C) 1995-1999 ITConsult-Pro Co. <info@itc.hu>

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.1

ICH4: chipset revision 1

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

PDC20276: IDE controller at PCI slot 02:0c.0

PDC20276: chipset revision 1

PDC20276: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xc400-0xc407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xc408-0xc40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: ST340016A, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c03a7ac0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: ASUS DRW-1604P, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hde: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c03a8368, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdg: IC35L080AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c03a87bc, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide2 at 0xb400-0xb407,0xb802 on irq 18

ide3 at 0xbc00-0xbc07,0xc002 on irq 18

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 78165360 sectors (40021 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=4865/255/63, UDMA(100)

hde: attached ide-disk driver.

hde: host protected area => 1

hde: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=159560/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdg: attached ide-disk driver.

hdg: host protected area => 1

hdg: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=159560/16/63, UDMA(100)

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

 /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: [PTBL] [10011/255/63] p1

 /dev/ide/host2/bus1/target0/lun0: [PTBL] [10011/255/63] p1

ide: late registration of driver.

md: linear personality registered as nr 1

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: raid5 personality registered as nr 4

raid5: measuring checksumming speed

   8regs     :  2876.400 MB/sec

   32regs    :  1741.200 MB/sec

   pIII_sse  :  3165.200 MB/sec

   pII_mmx   :  2746.800 MB/sec

   p5_mmx    :  2784.400 MB/sec

raid5: using function: pIII_sse (3165.200 MB/sec)

md: multipath personality registered as nr 7

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

LVM version 1.0.8(17/11/2003)

Initializing Cryptographic API

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPVS: Connection hash table configured (size=4096, memory=32Kbytes)

IPVS: Each connection entry needs 116 bytes at least

IPVS: ipvs loaded.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (CNR) Ethernet Controller, 00:20:ED:3D:2A:E1, I/O at 0xac00, IRQ 20.

  Board assembly 000000-000, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd800, IRQ 16

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 19

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 18

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB2

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e0888000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: enabled 64bit PCI DMA

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29/2.4

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

ohci1394: $Rev: 1045 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[16]  MMIO=[ea005000-ea0057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.8.7 (20040611)

i2c-dev.o: i2c /dev entries driver module version 2.8.7 (20040611)

i2c-isa.o version 2.8.7 (20040611)

i2c-dev.o: Registered 'ISA main adapter' as minor 0

i2c-proc.o version 2.8.7 (20040611)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

usb.c: registered new driver usbmouse

usbmouse.c: v1.6:USB HID Boot Protocol mouse driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

usb.c: registered new driver usbkbd

usbkbd.c: :USB HID Boot Protocol keyboard driver

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000020ed003d2acd]

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide2(33,1), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide3(34,1), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-1, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb1:2.0

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

hda: dma_intr: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

hda: status timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

hda: DMA disabled

hda: drive not ready for command

hda: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

blk: queue c03a7ac0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

ide0: reset: success

hdc: attached ide-scsi driver.

hdc: DMA disabled

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: ASUS      Model: DRW-1604P         Rev: 1.09

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

blk: queue c03a8368, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c03a87bc, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4095 buckets, 32760 max) - 288 bytes per conntrack

it87.o version 2.8.7 (20040611)

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

divert: not allocating divert_blk for non-ethernet device ppp0

PPP BSD Compression module registered

PPP Deflate Compression module registered

----------

## ManJak

Да, может половина траблы решена?

Это нормальная скорость записи?

$ date

Sat Jan 22 10:43:14 MSK 2005

$ growisofs -J -R -Z /dev/sr0 /filopomoika_1/Win_Distr/

Using OFFIC001.VSD;1 for  /filopomoika_1/Win_Distr/Visio 2002/program files/Microsoft Office/Visio10/1033/Samples/Building Plan/Office Floor Plan.vsd (Office Floor Plan (US units).vsd)

....

/dev/sr0: FEATURE 21h is not on, engaging DAO...

/dev/sr0: reserving 883600 blocks

/dev/sr0: "Current Write Speed" is 4.1x1385KBps.

  0.57% done, estimate finish Sat Jan 22 11:49:45 2005

...

 99.59% done, estimate finish Sat Jan 22 10:53:11 2005

Total translation table size: 0

Total rockridge attributes bytes: 173717

Total directory bytes: 536576

Path table size(bytes): 2898

Max brk space used 1283e4

883600 extents written (1725 Mb)

builtin_dd: 883600*2KB out @ average 2.0x1385KBps

/dev/sr0: flushing cache

/dev/sr0: reloading tray

пробовал и /dev/dvd и /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

результат один и тот-же,

если это уже нормально,

то остается только разобраться с DMA =)

----------

## ba

вот еще вспомнил, а в ядре у тебя выставлено включать dma автоматом?

под 2.4 у меня примерно такое выставлено

```

baz@baalberith linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r5 $ cat .config | grep DMA

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA=y

baz@baalberith linux-2.4.28-gentoo-r5 $ 

```

----------

## ManJak

Все дело в этой опции!!!

CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK

Она CD, оказывается не считает диском =(

# cat /proc/ide/hdc/settings | grep dma

using_dma               1               0               1               rw

этого не знал =(

Теперь работает все Ок!

----------

## rusxakep

 :Laughing: 

----------

